# New 12 Footer Restoration!



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Looks tippy 

The picture didn't show up, but it works if you cut and paste.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://share.shutterfly.com/share/received/album.sfly?sid=1CauGjho5ZOLA&startIndex=0&fid=7a10358835c57072

we get by with a little help...blah blah blah    

Welcome aboard, you've got a good start on that project!


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Lookin Good ...


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Looks good!!! Enjoy it.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Where did you get that platform and how much was it?

Boat looks awesome!


----------



## tim_henshaw (Jun 1, 2009)

Looks Great! More Pics!


----------



## treydyer00 (Sep 14, 2009)

Got the platform at stepstooluniverse.com.  It's aluminum and really lite.


----------



## Unclebob (Dec 10, 2008)

what an awesome looking skiff. Nice work


----------



## treydyer00 (Sep 14, 2009)

I've updated the picture album.  Finished getting the motor hung and the fuel tank/lines in.

http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome?sid=1CauGjho5ZOSg


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Sweet! I love it! Is that a 20" motor on a 15" transom?

Are you going to paint the platform? It looks great as-is but would look awesome black.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

looks like you did a nice job on the boat  i agree with murphy on the black platform


----------



## treydyer00 (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm pretty sure it's a 15" shaft. I've never measured the transom. Gonna keep the platform yellow, but I think they sell it in black and silver also. The yellow just kind of grabbed me.


----------



## SouthwestFL (Sep 21, 2009)

Great job, way to "do more with less!"


----------



## treydyer00 (Sep 14, 2009)

http://share.shutterfly.com/share/r...dbac3870c690031ecd658bfd733&sid=1CauGjho5ZOaA

Took the "Penny Pincher" out on her maiden voyage.  Performs great with one person.  Caught two reds on fly while poling myself.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

sweet -build ,,where r u fishing -fished the texas coast several times while living in cen-tex ,,rockport/fulton-matagorda/port lavaca /freeport -you need a tiller ext.???--nice skiff- great job ,congrats -anytide


----------



## treydyer00 (Sep 14, 2009)

POC/Seadrift area. Have since put an extension on it. Much more comfortable.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

been there lots- i love me croackers = big trout ,,a few snook way down the coast there fished rockport/estes flats mucho ,lots of hybrids in cen-tex 
lots o luck w' new skiff -anytide


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

I love this little skiff. Fantastic job, man! Have any performance numbers with the 9.9 and Bob's JP?


----------



## Tsport (Jan 4, 2007)

Good work, it turned out very nice. These little skiffs can really pay off in the right water and location.

Very close to what I rebuilt also which has put me on a bunch of snook, reds and trout.
Quick pic of mine, like I said they are very close in size and layout.


----------



## treydyer00 (Sep 14, 2009)

Tsport: That skiff is great! Murph: We guesstimated about 20mph top end with one man. I got up no problem in about 10 - 12 inches with a soft bottom. It's hard to get used to not being able to skim across inches of water, like my larger tunnel hull (it's a Scandy White). The boat is very sensitive to weight, even with one person. But, once you find the sweet spot, it's pretty good. Polls best from the bow with one person, and would probably do ok from the platform with an angler on the bow, just not as shallow. I was pretty surprised at how shallow I polled by myself. Maybe 3 inches? Reds were "backing" so I know it was skinny. I could still set the JP back one more hole. The cavitation plate is about an inch above the bottom of the boat. Any thoughts on adjsutments for performance? Pros or cons?


----------



## jimbarn1961 (Aug 2, 2009)

Love it, Love it, Love it!  Who would have pictured this gem looking like this 40+ plus ago.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

I love it! Awesome job! Gotta love that 9.9hp merc 4-stroke that's lightweight, sips gas and all in one tiller feature!


----------



## kershelbarfield (Aug 17, 2009)

Dam u did a nice job on the restoration and its a sick hull.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Texas Red, that boat is really cool, looks like it was built for the flats. Great job!

Tsport, I remember that resto-mod you did as one of the first boats I saw on this sight. I love the work you did! It looks like a few things have been added, you should refresh your original post or start a new one so the newer members can see it too.


----------



## Tsport (Jan 4, 2007)

Un-shore I have been thinking about an update for the skiff. I may do it after the first of the year as my Christmas list has a few new items on it.


----------

